# Why do they eat then spit out sand?



## bbqski (Aug 18, 2013)

New to the hobby and curious. My cichlids take a mouth full of my course sand, and then spit it out, all the time. Are they eating stuff off of it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is possible they are sifting the sand for missed food but for many cichlids this is a common practice and they just like to rearrange the tank to suit their purposes.


----------

